# Kingfish anchors



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey guys,
I usually have been buying my anchors at local tackle stores on the east coast and also on ebay, and i am getting tired of that. I was wondering if any of you guys make your own? If you do, would you be willing on sharing with me how you do? 
Thank you for looking here.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

there are alot of ways to make an anchor,what are you most used to using?p.m. me for more info if you like


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

I made a few of my own using copper pipe, a sweat cap and 8 gauge copper wire. While they hold, they aren't as aerodynamic as other ones.

You need something like this:










Mine turned out like the one in the center, but like I said, it's not as aerodynamic and you'll lose distance some. 











I fish with a guy on Mercer's who made some of his own, and they have lead feet as well. He gave me one of his last weekend, and throwing his egg shaped anchor vs throwing my copper pipe one is like night and day difference. It cut through 25-30 knot winds really good, and went right where I put it. I'll try to get a pic of it up Monday since i'll be at the pier this weekend.


you're also going to need a few different weights as well. I have a few ranging from 3oz up to about 10oz. I'm usually good with using 8oz.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Sunburntspike,
I have only used a copper piping(to put the lead in), and stainless steel wire as the anchor prongs. Ill send you a p.m.
BrentH,
how much does the biggest anchor you have there way?


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

smacks fanatic said:


> Sunburntspike,
> I have only used a copper piping(to put the lead in), and stainless steel wire as the anchor prongs. Ill send you a p.m.
> BrentH,
> how much does the biggest anchor you have there way?


None of those are mine. Ill see if i can snap a pic and post before i head out today. I have 1 from a buddy that is a teardrop shape lead which is 8oz. The ones i made use copper pipe. The heaviest one of those i estimate is 9-10 oz.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a pic of mine. The only weight that is exact is the 8oz weight on the left. The others are approximate weights.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

smacks i sent you back a reply before i read the responses from brent,the anchor on the left is the closest to the ones i sell at jennettes,the mold also will do 5oz just as well and i find a lot of guys who heave with tsunamis,ticas,similar whip sticks,love that 5oz .


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Go see Frank at Seaview pier- he makes the best anchors on the Island, weight about 5 oz.....

CC


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

CarolinaChuck said:


> Go see Frank at Seaview pier- he makes the best anchors on the Island, weight about 5 oz.....
> 
> CC


Im actually not there right now, and I want to make my own anchors. I dont really want to buy anymore(unless there inexpensive)


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Why is one of the anchors in a can? I usually buy my anchors down on oak island pier. the have some body make them. I have seen them made with copper pipe and wire


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I use a wood mold. I drill a hole with a step drill bit. Cut some knotches for wire and pour the lead. I use WD to help make removal easier.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

FishNC13 said:


> I use a wood mold. I drill a hole with a step drill bit. Cut some knotches for wire and pour the lead. I use WD to help make removal easier.


my first time doing this, the wood was really moist... make sure the wood is dry or you WILL get burned baddly... water+molten lead= bad things


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

cobia_slayer said:


> my first time doing this, the wood was really moist... make sure the wood is dry or you WILL get burned baddly... water+molten lead= bad things


This is true. Be careful. I always burn the wood with a torch before pouring the lead. One day ill go to a machine shop and have a block of aluminum drilled. Unless a mold already exists?


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

FishNC13 said:


> This is true. Be careful. I always burn the wood with a torch before pouring the lead. One day ill go to a machine shop and have a block of aluminum drilled. Unless a mold already exists?


seems like something you could do with a drill press and a little bit of patience


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

I lack both patience and a drill press  

I also got my step drill bit at harbor frieght and it will barely cut wood. The good ones for matal will run $50-$70


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

I could see how that would be a problem. sounded good there for a second


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

FishNC13 said:


> This is true. Be careful. I always burn the wood with a torch before pouring the lead. One day ill go to a machine shop and have a block of aluminum drilled. Unless a mold already exists?


do-it sells blank molds with handles attached ready to machine,hafta check the price,tho i don't think it was more than 30$,the true tough part is getting the machinig done for resonable price,not a cheap price,but resonable,had one boy tell me he'd do it for 200$ and i about smacked him to his senses.i have heard that a resonable price for each cavity is 50$-60$ so my anchor mold should have been 120ish,but instead i just modified the factory mold,it aint perfect but it works


----------

